# BBC2 8.00 tonight - Weds 20th May



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

"Caravanner of the year" :grin2:

Not just about tuggers as apparently there are 2 MHers on there tonight. Its the first in a 2 part series that appears to present some competitions/challenges to find the caravanner of the year...I guess.

Tonight: Divorce in a bag! Assembling an awning >

Should be a bit of fun if you've nowt to do

Graham :smile2:


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

GMJ said:


> "Caravanner of the year" :grin2:
> 
> Not just about tuggers as apparently there are 2 MHers on there tonight. Its the first in a 2 part series that appears to present some competitions/challenges to find the caravanner of the year...I guess.
> 
> ...


Just a question, is there something amiss with the title?:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oi you !!!!!

Leave us tuggers alone !!!!!

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah..yes...its April isn't it?



I'll get me coat....


Graham :surprise:

NB Talk about wishing your life away


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrplodd said:


> Oi you !!!!!
> 
> Leave us tuggers alone !!!!!
> 
> Andy


Its got to be compulsive viewing :grin2:

Apparently there is a feature on it on The One Show at 7.000...so twice the fun >

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Caught the last 5 minutes and that was 6 minutes too much.

Only broadcast 20 days late.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought it entertaining from an HGV drivers perspective.

Ray.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

David, a local boy


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Caravanner of the year.*

Just watched Caravanner of the year on TV. The club chairman Grenville Chamberlain did the club no favours in setting out impossible tasks for inept caravanners and Motorhomers. The whole program made me cringe. If that is the best they can come up with then my 25 years with the club has been under false pretences. What a load of drivel.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have just watched it, reminds us of all we dislike about caravaning/motorhoming.

although we are members.

cabby


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Totally agree! Made us (collective caravaners/motorhomers) look a right bunch of inept knobs. Such a disparate set of units could never compete on a level playing field. Ridiculous!


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Too exacting standards for my liking, such as measuring the clearance of the awning skirt from the ground all round and checking the table for level in both directions (so as to make sure that a G & T sits level in the glass). Mind you he did manage to rip the back skirt off his caravan :nerd:

DavidL


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Blobsta said:


> Just watched Caravanner of the year on TV. The club chairman Grenville Chamberlain did the club no favours in setting out impossible tasks for inept caravanners and Motorhomers. The whole program made me cringe. If that is the best they can come up with then my 25 years with the club has been under false pretences. What a load of drivel.


I'll second that

Nidge


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

dalspa said:


> (so as to make sure that a G & T sits level in the glass). Mind you he did manage to rip the back skirt off his caravan :nerd:
> 
> DavidL


As long as my whisky stays in the glass, who cares. As for the ripped of back Skirt, I am sure our subscriptions will pay for it.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I'm sure I heard one of the judges saying that the moder-home's awning was not level and that was a fault.

Interesting. As a reasonably experienced motor-homer I make sure my awning is at an angle so that the rain doesn't pool on it.:surprise:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

cronkle said:


> I'm sure I heard one of the judges saying that the moder-home's awning was not level and that was a fault.
> 
> Interesting. As a reasonably experienced motor-homer I make sure my awning is at an angle so that the rain doesn't pool on it.:surprise:


Well you wouldn't really expect anyone in the CC hierarchy to put common sense before appearance surely? Typical tugger bias, they always buy awnings with sloping roofs that drain automatically without them having to think about it. I'd have given the M/H guy extra points for initiative.

I'm surprised that Andy Harris demeaned himself by getting involved but at least he provided the best laugh by persuading that silly Granville bloke to attempt a stupid manouvre and do a few hundred quids worth of damage to his skirt. :grin2:
Who in their right mind would have attempted that slope with a caravan? :wink2:

I hope all you CC members will be challenging the repair bill at the next AGM?


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

This was hilarious if not a little embarrassing.
If these were the semi finalists I dread to think what the other contestants were like.
I too was thrilled when the organiser ripped the back off his caravan 
It was food for thought for HWMBO when they made the women drive 
The mother trying to guide her son to reverse and he trying to guide her struck a familiar chord and I thought for a minute one couple were going to start talking about pink and blue jobs 
None of them seemed like the people we meet but then we don't use cc sites after our first couple of attempts 
Margaret


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

MEES said:


> It was food for thought for HWMBO when they made the women drive
> Margaret


and food for thought for the SWMBOs who don't feel confident to do some of the driving. We are getting a new (to us) van tomorrow and Cronkletta is determined to do more driving and that demonstration last night had her full support:smile2:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Presuming the judges attend their own CC National Rallies, they will have seen the reversing competitions that take place at those events. I've seen competitors who would put an HGV driver to shame, reversing out of one 'garage', down a straight and into another 'garage' at full speed in less than 15 seconds, not 15 minutes. There was no way any of last nights competitors could compete against each other as the outfits were so diverse. As for concours d'elegance, they need to get out more.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> As long as my whisky stays in the glass, who cares. As for the ripped of back Skirt, I am sure our subscriptions will pay for it.


What the heck is the point of whisky that stays in the glass?

Just make sure you don't spill any getting it out of the glass.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a load of rubbish, totally unfair on all the competitors, serves the idiot right for attempting that slope, I'd have slapped Andy Harris several times.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> What a load of rubbish, totally unfair on all the competitors, serves the idiot right for attempting that slope, I'd have slapped Andy Harris several times.


Even Top Gear covered caravanning and motorcaravanning more accurately than that.

Clarkson and co were also better at it than any of them.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is there not a danger that you are all taking it a bit too seriously? :grin2:


I saw it as funny; rather tongue in cheek; and took it all with a huge pinch of salt :grin2:


Graham :smile2:


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

We may be taking it too seriously but so we're the competitors.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it was set up to fail, look who was organising it, and who they got for a "face" not exactly promising on either count.

But I will be watching the how not to do it show next week.

I have to say I felt for the wives who were thrown in at the deep end, and applaud the one who said no too.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey I have often suggested that I drive the van but sadly my husband is an extremely bad passenger :-( enough to make anyone nervous. I never tut if he makes a mistake


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It was a good laugh, Andy Harris has a great sense of humour.


When that chap was measuring the awning distance from the ground, what a laugh we had.


Somehow I just don't feel as much a saddo today as I did yesterday.


Paul.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Dads Army meets Carry On Camping with anal Captain Mainwaring inevitably destroying his new van and his side kick Sgt Wilson desperately trying to make sense of senseless scenario. 
Godfery's mother had to drive but obviously, like many of the others, was incapable of driving and Cid and Babs gave us a bit of smutty innuendo.
What more could you want from the BBC, who make some excellent competition programmes, and the Caravan club who claim to represent very many people whom they only managed to make look foolish.
I'll be watching next week but only to see if it could get any worse.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I wish I could make a programme that everyone ridicules.


And then they watch it next week.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

When I saw the judge put his gloves on I thought he was going to check the content of the toilet cassettes but, alas he was only testing for dust. I would imagine that he would done a full ebola suit when he empties his cassette. More likely, though, he never uses his own facilities. :nerd:
Very entertaining and funny.

DavidL


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

coppo said:


> I wish I could make a programme that everyone ridicules.
> 
> And then they watch it next week.


I'm sure you could if you invested very little in the way of research, script, professional presenters and selected totally inappropriate contestants.

It's sad but people do sometimes like to observe failure but I doubt if they go on to watch the next series. I know I won't.

I would prefer to make a programme that people watched because it was interesting, educational, funny and showed people in a good light and not one that made them and their pastimes look ridiculous.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> I'm sure you could if you invested very little in the way of research, script, professional presenters and selected totally inappropriate contestants.
> 
> It's sad but people do sometimes like to observe failure but I doubt if they go on to watch the next series. I know I won't.
> 
> I would prefer to make a programme that people watched because it was interesting, educational, funny and showed people in a good light and not one that made them and their pastimes look ridiculous.


It could so easily have been a good and inspirational program too Bill, they could have show newbies how it's all done, but if that's the best of them that came forward, it's a pretty poor description of us and tuggers.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*DONT' FORGET*

The second exciting instalment of this riveting show is on tonight...8.00 BBC2

Fingers crossed for the Motorhomers :wink2:

Graham >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All set up to record it   I wonder if the second one learned anything from the first one after watching the footage.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*FIX!!!*

They were never going to let the motorhomers win it....

Graham :grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I suffered enough watching the first part sod the second one.>>

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If anything would induce me to get within a million miles of even thinking about joining the CC, that isn't it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What a load of Tosh! Mrs D has been watching it and I caught some of tonight's episode. What was that bloke in the motorhome doing spending about 10 minutes measuring those hay bails and walking backwards and forwards? I assumed the task was maybe to do a handbrake turn and go backwards through them or something but in the end all he had to do was just drive through them forwards! WTF! 

They should have set a Freeloaders challenge.

The contestants are given half a tank of diesel and all their money and CC membership cards etc are taken off them. They have no water on board and an empty loo. They then have to survive for a week wilding and freeloading. 

Points will be awarded for finding the best spots with a view and even more points if they deter other freeloaders by spreading out windbreaks, parking in a way to stop others getting in, putting out guitars and generally behaving badly etc.

More points will be awarded for the most ingenious ways of getting your water tank filled up such as balancing a 15 litre watering can on your head whilst riding an electric bike / scooter / goped too and from the local cemetery / cricket pitch / Cop shop or fire station down the road. 

Points will be deducted for emptying the Thetford on a Blue flag beach but gained for sneaking it into the Moto Services loos on the M6 when nobody is looking. (They are always filthy anyway). Extra points for sneakily emptying the grey down a storm drain outside Asda while stood over it with your collar turned up looking all shifty smoking a *** like some kind of Motorhome Spiv / spy. 

Points could also be awarded for parking outside some posh seaside villa / hotel and blocking the view and then getting out your chairs and sitting there in your underpants and string vest while the residents go purple quaffing their afternoon tea and shouting down the phone to the local councillor.

Now that would have been a better program. Im going to email the CC right away!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> What a load of Tosh! Mrs D has been watching it and I caught some of tonight's episode. What was that bloke in the motorhome doing spending about 10 minutes measuring those hay bails and walking backwards and forwards? I assumed the task was maybe to do a handbrake turn and go backwards through them or something but in the end all he had to do was just drive through them forwards! WTF!
> 
> They should have set a Freeloaders challenge.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a discription of what you got upto with Tuggers last weekend!>


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

barryd said:


> What a load of Tosh! Mrs D has been watching it and I caught some of tonight's episode. What was that bloke in the motorhome doing spending about 10 minutes measuring those hay bails and walking backwards and forwards? I assumed the task was maybe to do a handbrake turn and go backwards through them or something but in the end all he had to do was just drive through them forwards! WTF!
> 
> They should have set a Freeloaders challenge.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Love it Barry. I see your honing your skills.
Yes the guitar would deter me.

I do remember creeping around at night stealing water near St. Trop with a 10L container. But as the RV had a 450L tank it took a while from the garden sprinklers.

Ray.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Chris Evans ruined it for me this morning by announcing the winner and interviewing him on the radio. Despite giving us, here in Wales, the first episode last week, it was not shown in Wales last night. I was going to find it on iplayer but don't think I'll bother now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate spoilers, they must know that some have recorded programs for later, smart arses one and all, hardly newsworthy anyway.

Another thing is why have all the good programs on at 8 or 9 pm, spread them out a bit, if it's any good it will get recorded anyway.

We're on virgin, so with the app I try to find episodes at odd hours so no interference with a 9pm recording, like tomorrow morning there is one on at 2am, so I series link it, and it tells me it'll be clipped because for something on at 21:00 err, no it's set to 2am


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

paulmold said:


> Chris Evans ruined it for me this morning by announcing the winner and interviewing him on the radio. Despite giving us, here in Wales, the first episode last week, it was not shown in Wales last night. I was going to find it on iplayer but don't think I'll bother now.


No Chris Evans didn't ruin it as the outcome had nothing to do with the contestants skill as the contest was unequal and totally meaningless.

For me the star of the show was the guy and his 80 year old mother who appointed themselves as the "backup team". His lack of ability and obsession with all things caravan was sad and amusingly similar to individuals I have observed elsewhere. Despite loosing last week they were not going to go away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> No Chris Evans didn't ruin it as the outcome had nothing to do with the contestants skill as the contest was unequal and totally meaningless.
> 
> For me the star of the show was the guy and his 80 year old mother who appointed themselves as the "backup team". His lack of ability and obsession with all things caravan was sad and amusingly similar to individuals I have observed elsewhere. Despite loosing last week they were not going to go away.


Spoiler alert...

Does anyone else want to tell me what else happened :roll:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Spoiler alert...
> 
> Does anyone else want to tell me what else happened :roll:


I though the Stig showing up to show them how to do it was a good idea.:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

BillCreer said:


> I though the Stig showing up to show them how to do it was a good idea.:grin2:


...but burning all those MHs at the end wasn't though, really :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

paulmold said:


> Despite giving us, here in Wales, the first episode last week, it was not shown in Wales last night.


That's strange, as last night it was on BBC2 and BBC2 HD down here in Carmarthen.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

deefordog said:


> That's strange, as last night it was on BBC2 and BBC2 HD down here in Carmarthen.


Posh Wales ...

Graham :grin2:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> For me the star of the show was the guy and his 80 year old mother who appointed themselves as the "backup team". His lack of ability and obsession with all things caravan was sad and amusingly similar to individuals I have observed elsewhere. Despite loosing last week they were not going to go away.


Yes, we all know one of those don't we? :laugh:

This one was so gullible and sad that you had to have some sympathy, it must have taken the CC ages to find someone prepared to make such a prat of himself in public without even realising it.
Personally I felt sorry for his mother, fancy bringing him up for the last 40yrs and ending up with a tugger geek. :nerd:

I somehow doubt we'll ever see a second series, the CC and their members have come out of it looking complete idiots, they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Overall it was it was entertainment, ages since I have anyone to shout at on TV.

I felt a bit sorry for the son and mum team, I think the best team won, shame it wasn't a MoHo, but that life.

Second series, I doubt it, but you never know, it might depend on the joining and leaving numbers of the club.

And I didn't see GGGGGranville wearing a seat belt in the back of the MoHo either, I felt sorry for the couple who had to use the sat nav, and those who had that Andy git in the back.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> And I didn't see GGGGGranville wearing a seat belt in the back of the MoHo either


No, I spotted that one too. 

I wonder what the CC and BBC reaction might be if someone made an official complaint? :surprise:

It's tempting..................................:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gaspode said:


> No, I spotted that one too.
> 
> I wonder what the CC and BBC reaction might be if someone made an official complaint? :surprise:
> 
> It's tempting..................................:wink2:


Go one you know you want to > > they'll either have footage which shows he wore one, but why not show it if so, it is also the drivers responsibility to ensure all passengers wear one, but also where did he sit, I don't recall a Dinette, so must have been sat in one of the rare rear lounges with seat belts.

Just had a quick squint, only two windows on the offside, one is bathroom other rear lounge, kitchen is nearside so no dinette.

Guilty as charge milud.

And at the beginning Twot face tried to get through that restricted road, 7'.0" width, Would I be correct that the weight would also be sub 3.0t in this situation?, bad lad, but good to see him screw up, I'd have had them cut that out though.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

deefordog said:


> That's strange, as last night it was on BBC2 and BBC2 HD down here in Carmarthen.


That is strange. Do you get BBC Wales or BBC West down there.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Just discovered we have it here in North Wales tonight.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

paulmold said:


> That is strange. Do you get BBC Wales or BBC West down there.


BBC Wales :wink2:
Looks like episode 2 is repeated down here on BBC2 but not on BBC2 HD.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

gaspode said:


> No, I spotted that one too.
> 
> I wonder what the CC and BBC reaction might be if someone made an official complaint? :surprise:
> 
> It's tempting..................................:wink2:


The Caravan Talk forum is now awash with comments on MH homologation re, seat belts - sad, very sad :nerd:.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Where did they get the final contestants from because if they where the cream of the crop it makes the rest of us look a bunch or a..eholes !


----------

